# Die Vinyl-Ecke!  (Schallplatten)



## schrotflinte56 (15. Dezember 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Ich frage mich ob noch jemand ausser mir, hier in diesem Forum, das gute alte Vinyl benutzt?
Deswegen mache ich hier diesen Thread auf um mit leuten gedanken auszutauschen, warum sich "die jugend von heute" lieber mp3 als das schöne Knistern des Vinyls zuhause antun.
Vielleicht kann man ja sogar Platten bei Intresse tauschen?
Meine Lieblingsplatte, die ich rauf und runter höre, ist "Tabular Bells"(richtig geschrieben "Tubular Bells") von Mike Oldfield aus dem jahre 1973.
Diese hat mir mein Vater geschenkt und sollte man unbedingt gehört haben

Ich werde demnächst Bilder von meiner kleinen Plattensammlung mal reinstellen.

mfg


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

Bin im Besitz der raren Six Feet Under Warpath Vinyl. Gibt nur 500 handsignierte Schallplatten : ).


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin wohl ein paar Jahre zu jung, um sowas noch erlebt zu haben ... 

Kasetten und die guten alten VHS kenne ich natürlich.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Dezember 2008)

Also wir haben einen Plattenspieler, der ist aber (leider) kaum in Benutzung. 
Schallplatten gibts da eine ganze Menge Alben (Queen, Michael Jackson - Thriller, Phudys, Supertramp, Beatles, John Lennon...) und Maxis (Stevie Wonder, Mike Oldfield......). Imo sehr schöne Musik aber im Gegensatz zum MP3 am PC umständlich zu bedienen.


MFG

Edit: Bilder folgen nach Weihnachten


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. Dezember 2008)

@Rain_in_may84

aber bei einer platte ist auch wichtig das cover in der hand zu halten und es stundenlang zu mustern.(ist zumindest bei mir so)

bei einer mp3 hat man evtl. nur ein kleines pic wo man erahnen kann wie das aussieht!

@boss3D
ich kenn sogar noch video2000...

@Cyberfreak
gut aufheben so etwas..habe auch ein paar limited editions in der sammlung.
stell mal ein bild von der hier mal rein...

mfg


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Dezember 2008)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> @Rain_in_may84
> 
> aber bei einer platte ist auch wichtig das cover in der hand zu halten und es stundenlang zu mustern.(ist zumindest bei mir so)
> 
> bei einer mp3 hat man evtl. nur ein kleines pic wo man erahnen kann wie das aussieht!



Jo das stimmt natürlich aber unser Plattenspieler steht im Keller, wo es ziemlich kalt ist, da kommt man nicht wirklich auf die Idee sich hinzusetzten, Musik zu hören und  das Cover zu betrachten, sondern eher so schnell wie möglich wieder nach oen zu gehen.
Der Plattenspieler braucht unbedingt einen neuen Platz  mal sehen wo man den unterbringen kann.


MFG


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Dezember 2008)

Nutze sie gelegentlich noch zum auflegen auf "unkommerziellen" Techno-Partys weil Vinyls einfach rocken...


----------



## Uziflator (23. Dezember 2008)

Vinyl si doch was feines, hab auch noch welche,und die sind nich alt.


----------



## Zoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe 2 Technics SL1210 Mk5.

Platten so ca. 250, alles unkommerzieller Electronic Krams bzw. guter Gothrock.

Hm glaube heut ist ein guter Tag um Underground Resistance zu hören, habe da eine da läuft die Nadel von Innen nach Außen (auf Vinyl normalerweise andersrum).


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2008)

platten ja das ist lustig.. mein onkel ist ein sammler. der hatte zu seinen glanzzeiten ungelogen um die 75k. das muß man sich mal vorstellen. die wohnten in einer altbau wohnung mit um die 150qm, altbau heißt ja die wände sind weit über 3m hoch, und an so gut wie jeder wand war ein wandregal mit platten voll. der hatte alle platten von schlager ab den 50igern oder so bis heute.. zb pink floyd alle, the wall direkt 5 mal oder so. rolling stontes alle mehrfach, beatles.. naja sinnlos irgendwas aufzuzählen. jedenfalls meine tante trennte sich von ihm und nun mußte er sich wohl von einem teil trennen wie ich hörte, oder er hats irgendwo gebunkert, ka. mußte ja aus die wohnung raus.
dazu hatte der zig plattenspieler, ziemlich teure dinger, ziemlich teure band geräte, auch uralt-digitale usw.. naja ka was alles.


----------



## STSLeon (2. Januar 2009)

Vinyl rockt einfach, da gibt es einfach Alben die man sich nicht auf CD anhören kann, spontan fallen mir da die Alben von the Clash an oder die ganzen Jimmy Hendrix Aufnahmen. Vorallem kommt es beim Auflegen besser als der Laptop oder Ipod


----------



## schrotflinte56 (2. Januar 2009)

@stsleon
wenn ich abends gäste hab lasse ich sie einfach mal irgendwelche platten wählen und schmeiß sie auf den teller...

da kommt manchmal was lustiges raus


----------



## Zoon (2. Januar 2009)

War übr Sylvester in Leipzig, klar dass der eine Plattenladen in der Nikolaistraße nicht ungeschoren davonkam:

Bauhaus:
-Bela Lugosi´s Dead (blaues Vinyl)

Siouxsie & the Banshees:
-through the looking glass
-cities in dust
-peek a boo (7")

The Mission:
-tower of strength
-II
-carved in sand

The Jesus and Mary Chain:
-april skies
-darklands

Echo & the Bunnymen
-songs to learn and sing
-heaven up here

current 93
-nature unveiled


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. Januar 2009)

@ zoon
muss gestehen das mir soweit keine von den scheiben bekannt ist...
aber den plattenladen werde ich beim nächsten besuch in leipzig mal ansteuern, danke für den tip!

im moment auf dem plattenteller: Gentle Giant "the missing piece" aus dem jahre 1977. 

mfg


----------



## Wolf2660 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

auf meinen guten Technics 1210 mk2 ist an Silvester unter anderem Felix da housecat und mein Liebling Engulf & Devour / Wake Up gelaufen, alles natürlich 100% Waterproof, wie auch noch viele gute Sachen von Low Spirit oder auch Global Cuts und weitere White Labels. War ein sehr schöner Abend mit Vinyl.

Schön das es noch Menschen gibt die es haben und benutzen.

MfG


----------



## Anbei (4. Januar 2009)

Bei mir stehen zwar noch gute 300 Platten im Schrank (LPs, Maxi-Singles und Singles) aber hören tue ich sie kaum noch.


----------



## Zoon (4. Januar 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> @ zoon
> muss gestehen das mir soweit keine von den scheiben bekannt ist...
> aber den plattenladen werde ich beim nächsten besuch in leipzig mal ansteuern, danke für den tip!



Guckst du: ohrakel records - leipzigs ltester second hand plattenladen

Vom Hauptbahnhof nur 5 min Fußmarsch, nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (10. Januar 2009)

*Schützt die Rille !*


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> War übr Sylvester in Leipzig, klar dass der eine Plattenladen in der Nikolaistraße nicht ungeschoren davonkam:
> 
> Bauhaus:
> -Bela Lugosi´s Dead (blaues Vinyl)
> ...




nett..ich hab die bauhaus platte leider nur in klassischem schwarz..

und ich nutze im übrigen auch noch vinyl...

klingt bei manchem einfach besser


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2009)

vinyls sind doch immernoch mehr als aktuell. jeder dj der was auf sich hält nutzt vinyls zum auflegen. also als ein fast ausgestorbenes medium möcht ich sie ja nun nicht unbedingt bezeichnen ^^ ich hab paar platten von kumpels (lj's, dj's...) geschenkt bekommen und meine eltern dürften noch nen plattenspieler haben (irgend ein ost standard produkt würd ich schätzen  ), un hüte sie wie meine augäpfel! ^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (28. Oktober 2009)

@darkmo
das ist richtig so

mfg


----------



## sinthor4s (5. November 2009)

Ich habe im moment leider keinen Plattenspieler aber
könnte wahrscheinlich den von meinem Vater benutzen...
(leider kenn ich die genaue beschreibung von dem nicht... ich kann nur sagen das dieser alt und von Denon ist)
dann könnte auch mal wieder gepflegt vinyls hören


----------



## F0X1786 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich will Dir ja nicht auf den Schlips treten, aber die LP von Mike Oldfield nennt sich "Tubular Bells" und nicht "Tabular Bells"


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Dezember 2009)

is nicht so schlimm...
kannst behalten

mfg


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl ein paar Jahre zu jung, um sowas noch erlebt zu haben ...
> 
> Kasetten und die guten alten VHS kenne ich natürlich.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Vinyl ist aber keineswegs veraltet. Sie haben sogar eine höhere Informationsdichte als Audio-CDs und sind deshalb bei audiophilen Menschen sehr beliebt. 

MR.CHS


----------



## Ratty0815 (3. Januar 2010)

[x] Hatte mal zwei in Besitzt, heute nur noch eine Platte!!!

Zu meiner damaligen Zeit als Zivi war, war ich voll auf Vinyl & hatte zum Auflegen eben zwei "Vinylleselaufwerke" 
Bin aber im Laufe der Zeit dann auf einen Doppel-CD-Player umgestiegen & habe meine Plattenspieler inkl. Platten verkauft.
Eben bis auf eine Platte (Jean Michel Jarre - 1976 - Oxygène) da ich diese vom Flohmarkt für teures Geld erstanden habe & sich diese in einem Super Zustand befindet.
inzwischen ist soagr der Doppel-CD-player der modernen Technik gewichen und ich mach Musik per Midi-Controller am Rechner.

Aber ich weiß zumindest noch was Vinyl ist (selber ein 1982 Baujahr)

So Long...


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Januar 2010)

Hier mein geliebter Thorens TD 290, die Nadel ist von Audio-Technica (ich glaube AT-95)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischendurch dreht er auch noch ein paar Runden. Dafür muß ich aber Zeit und Muße haben.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. Januar 2010)

die Oxygène platte hab ich auch^^
schöne klangwelt... 

mfg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab zu Weihnachten neue Ls gekauft . 
Mein Vater gab mir seine gesamte alte anlage. 
bestehend aus : 2 verstärkern , tuner und nem Schallplattenspieler ! 
hör grad mal die alten lps von meinem dad durch, auch wenns nicht mein geschmack ist  
(pink floyd is aber gut - the wall )


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2010)

Als DJ der alten schule hab ich natürlich 2 Turntables ( Gemini XL600 Directdrive, sind den 1200er ebenbürtig  ) und knapp 300 Platten, die sammlung nimmt aber ständig zu. 

Sind aber nich nur Techno platten, auch viele klassiker wie eben Tubular Bells, die Oxygen, Pink Floyd platten usw.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2010)

jaja, das schwarze Gold ^^

ich kann einen Reloop RP-2000 Mk3 mit Ortofon 2m red Nadel mein Eigen nennen...Platten hab ich so ca. 150: 50 alte von meinem Vater (Pink Floyd, Beatles, AC/DC etc.), 100 Techno-, Trance- und House-Platten aus meiner DJ-Zeit, die ich aber nichmehr höre und da ich gerade erst wieder aufs Vinyl gekommen bin 4 neu gekaufte Rock-Alben: 
- Dire Straits Best Of
- Glasvegas-Glasvegas
- Death in Vegas - Scorpio Rising
- Sigur Rós - ()

Die Sammlung wird jetzt wieder regelmäßig wachsen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> - Sigur Rós - ()
> 
> Die Sammlung wird jetzt wieder regelmäßig wachsen



Is das die ausm Media-Markt ?  
Die Platte is btw göttlich! 
Sind nur leider so teuer.... (32 € Oo) 

Meine letzte gekaufte LP aber auch meine erste eigene ( warte immo noch das sie kommt)
Meine wird etz auch , wenn möglich , erweitert  (also die Sammlung )


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2010)

> Is das die ausm Media-Markt ?
> Die Platte is btw göttlich!
> Sind nur leider so teuer.... (32 € Oo)


richtig, die ist es ^^
Sigur Rós-Platten bekommt man in DE leider nicht billiger  - wenn man sie überhaupt mal bekommt...
der absolute hammer ist ja deren LP-Box "In a Frozen Sea"...260€ für 3 Alben (auf 7 Platten) ist schon ziemlich heftig, ich hätt sie trotzdem gern ^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> richtig, die ist es ^^
> Sigur Rós-Platten bekommt man in DE leider nicht billiger  - wenn man sie überhaupt mal bekommt...
> der absolute hammer ist ja deren LP-Box "In a Frozen Sea"...260€ für 3 Alben (auf 7 Platten) ist schon ziemlich heftig, ich hätt sie trotzdem gern ^^



 - beschreibt das ganz gut 

Letztlich hatte Amazon die #F#A von Godspeed You! Black Emperor für 15 € - leider dann aber vergriffen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2010)

heute bei Mediamarkt bestellt:

Sigur Rós - Ágætis Byrjun Doppel-LP

Preis wird ca. bei 40€ liegen, wenn sie sie überhaupt ranbekommen 

lustig war ja die Nachfrage ob ich wirklich die LP meine und nicht die CD ^^ musste der Mitarbeiterin dann noch 2mal bestätigen, dass es sich bei meinem Wunsch wirklich um eine Schallplatte handelt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Januar 2010)

heut hab ich von Sigur Rós - Ágætis Byrjun bekommen, aber nicht über Mediamarkt, das wäre mir zu teuer geworden und hätte zu lange gedauert, so habe ich sie für 33€ in der Bucht bekommen, natürlich Neu und OVP.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht. Endlich mal wieder eine Doppel-LP die mit gefütterten Papierinnenhüllen geliefert wird. Die Papp-Innenhüllen, die die meisten neuen Platten haben, sind zwar meist schön anzusehen, aber überhaupt nicht gut für die Platten.
Klanglich ist die LP auch richtig gut, etwas wärmer als die CD abgestimmt.

Ich bin richtig zufrieden mit dem Kauf


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. Januar 2010)

33 € is schon richtig heftig ! 
20 € für doppelp sin ok


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Januar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> 33 € is schon richtig heftig !
> 20 € für doppelp sin ok



das kommt halt immer drauf an wie verfügbar die Platten sind...und die Ágætis Byrjun Platte hab ich so in normalen Online-Vinyl-Shops garnicht mehr gefunden, wurde überall als ausverkauft gelistet.
Mediamarkt versucht sie ja ran zu bekommen, will dann aber ca. 40€ dafür haben, also war das Bucht-Angebot mit 33€ schon ganz in Ordnung. Und für mich bezahle ich dabei weniger den bloßen Tonträger zum Musikhören, sondern eine Platte für meine Sammlung. Auch die persönlichen Emotionen die mit dem Album verbunden sind lassen den Wert für mich nur steigen. Insofern warn die 33€ recht günstig für mich, ich hätte auch 50€ bezahlt 

Aber du hast recht, für eine stinknormale Doppel-LP wäre der Preis viel zu hoch. Mein Dire-Straits Best-Of Doppel-Vinyl hat 17,99€ gekostet.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Januar 2010)

Also meine LP is etz gekommen  
Nur leider kommt das Signal schwach und dann ausm linken LS 
ab und an auch dann völlig OK aus beiden :S 
Woran könnte das liegen ? 
Tonabnehmer ? 
An den Ls liegts btw nicht.
Dass die LP sich erst einspielen muss glaub ich nicht. 

Mal schnell mit ner anderen Testen


----------



## feivel (27. Januar 2010)

ist die masse richtig angeschlossen??


----------



## Ratty0815 (27. Januar 2010)

[x] Ich benutze nur Kassetten oder so!^^

Inzwischen hat sich bei mir der Digitale Datenträger durchgesetzt.
Habe vor ein paar Jahren meine Plattenspieler verkauft.
Da ich inzwischen sogar per Midiinterface auf Rechner Musik Auflege.

Einen meiner Plattenspieler hat aber in der Familie "Anklang" gefunden.

Und das letzte von der Zeit ist meine erste Platte --> Sozusagen als Erinnerung an die Gute alte Zeit...

So Long...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Januar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> ist die masse richtig angeschlossen??



funk alles über pc, tuner , cdplayer 

€: hab nochma alles abgewischt - und läuft etz auch ohne aussetzer 

als ich sie das erste mal gewendet hab hats gepritzelt - richtiger staubmagnet 

haube drauf - geht  

so, dann muss ich n neuen platz für den spieler suchen , da ich am aktuellen die haube nur nachm auflegen der platte drauflegen kann


----------



## feivel (27. Januar 2010)

naja..plattenspieler brauchen halt meistens noch eine zusätzliche masseleitung..das meinte ich 
aber dann gratuliere ich


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Januar 2010)

was meinst du denn mit masseleitung genau ? 
nicht wundern - ist alles neuland


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Januar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Also meine LP is etz gekommen
> Nur leider kommt das Signal schwach und dann ausm linken LS
> ab und an auch dann völlig OK aus beiden :S
> Woran könnte das liegen ?
> ...



sitzen alle Kabel vom Plattenspieler fest am Verstärker?
Ist der Tonabnehmer richtig justiert? Sind die Tonarmkabel alle dran und ist da nix verpolt? Auflage-Kraft richtig eingestellt? Anti-Skating korrekt eingestellt?

EDIT: 





> was meinst du denn mit masseleitung genau ?
> nicht wundern - ist alles neuland



Damit meint er das dritte Kabel welches außer den zwei Cinch-Kabeln noch vom PLattenspieler weg geht und einen Kabelschuh dran hat. Das muss an die GND-Schraube vom Phono-Preamp angeschlossen werden da der Plattenspieler sonst nicht geerdet ist. Das kann aber mMn nicht der Grund für dein Problem sein, mein Plattenspieler funktioniert auch sher gut wenn ich die Erdung mal testweise abmache.  Viel kritischer ist da die Masse von den Cinch-Steckern, die Stecker an meinem Plattenspieler passend nur recht locker auf die Anschlüsse des Verstärkers und so brummt und kracht es wenn man den Stecker dreht.
Oder hat dein Plattenspieler vielleicht garkeinen Cinch- sondern einen DIN-Anschluss? ^^


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

[X]_Ja ich besitze einen und benutze ihn kaum oder nie!

...
_


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Damit meint er das dritte Kabel welches außer den zwei Cinch-Kabeln noch vom PLattenspieler weg geht und einen Kabelschuh dran hat. Das muss an die GND-Schraube vom Phono-Preamp angeschlossen werden da der Plattenspieler sonst nicht geerdet ist. Das kann aber mMn nicht der Grund für dein Problem sein, mein Plattenspieler funktioniert auch sher gut wenn ich die Erdung mal testweise abmache.  Viel kritischer ist da die Masse von den Cinch-Steckern, die Stecker an meinem Plattenspieler passend nur recht locker auf die Anschlüsse des Verstärkers und so brummt und kracht es wenn man den Stecker dreht.
> Oder hat dein Plattenspieler vielleicht garkeinen Cinch- sondern einen DIN-Anschluss? ^^



Ne , das sind schon Cinch-Stecker 
Von nem Erdungskabel weiß ich nichts , da mein Dad das angeschlossen hat.
Muss ihn mal drauf ansprechen.


----------



## feivel (29. Januar 2010)

dann kannste das mal überprüfen...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

als vinylfreak sammle und höre ich die teile natürlich...vom sound ist für mich die schallplatte das non plus ultra,nen ordentlichen plattenspieler und hifiequipment vorausgesetzt. 
meine sammlung (nur vinyls) sind immo bei ca 550 (12",7",10",5")


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. Februar 2010)

Das is bestimmt ne nette Sammlung 
Wie lange sammelst du schon ? 
15 Jahre , 10 Jahre ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Februar 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> als vinylfreak sammle und höre ich die teile natürlich...vom sound ist für mich die schallplatte das non plus ultra,nen ordentlichen plattenspieler und hifiequipment vorausgesetzt.
> meine sammlung (nur vinyls) sind immo bei ca 550 (12",7",10",5")



wir (zumindest ich) wollen Bilder vom Equipment sehen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Das is bestimmt ne nette Sammlung
> Wie lange sammelst du schon ?
> 15 Jahre , 10 Jahre ?



angefangen hab ich ca 1992. die leaether strip-material ( Leæther Strip - Material (CD, EP) at Discogs ) und die front 242-tyranny for you ( Front 242 - Tyranny >For You< at Discogs )waren meine ersten cd und sammlungsbeginn.
hatte so 1997 mal ne phase wo ich große teile verkauft habe,zu meinem eigenen bedauern.
hab dann aber im gleichen jahr wieder angefangen ebm,industrial u co weiterzusammeln. und werd des wohl auch weiter tun.....)


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Februar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> wir (zumindest ich) wollen Bilder vom Equipment sehen



schau mal meine profilseite an,da sind bilder gepostet....

ich hab nen denon pma 1500ae verstärker mit canton karat m 30 dc boxen. nen thorens td 295 mk 4 plattenspieler.hab meinen denon dn 4500 doppelcd u meinen ecler nou 2 mixer verkauft, spare grad auf einen denon 710ae cd spieler.
jo,das ist schon hifi.zwar in der niedrigsten preisklasse,aber hifi...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. Februar 2010)

nette(s) sammlung/equipment


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> nette(s) sammlung/equipment



hab meinen sony cassettenspieler vergessen...)

ps:
hab gelesen das du god speed you black emperor hörst bzw bei amazon kaufen wolltest. wow, postrock ist für mich die musikneuentdeckung der letzten jahre. hab durch zufall bei neurobeat.de in einer sendung sachen gehört, auch von this will destroy you. ich finde den postrock hammergeil. ich kann das in worten gar nich ausdrücken...aber ich freue mich das es noch menschen mit ohr gibt, die sich nich nur die brühe aus dem radio reinziehen.

http://www.amazon.de/Oo-Lp-Vinyl-LP/dp/B000817YF0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1266194706&sr=1-3-spell


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Februar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> War übr Sylvester in Leipzig, klar dass der eine Plattenladen in der Nikolaistraße nicht ungeschoren davonkam:
> 
> Bauhaus:
> -Bela Lugosi´s Dead (blaues Vinyl)
> ...



na das sind ja feine sachen...die bela lugosi,lecker.ist ein hammersong.


----------



## NCphalon (15. Februar 2010)

Hab als ich noch kleiner war (90er^^) nur die Oxygène (Jean Michelle Jarre) Platte von meinem Vadda gehört, sonst ham wir nix was mir gefällt^^ Aber wenigstens weiß ich, wie ma das Ding bedient


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> schau mal meine profilseite an,da sind bilder gepostet....
> 
> ich hab nen denon pma 1500ae verstärker mit canton karat m 30 dc boxen. nen thorens td 295 mk 4 plattenspieler.hab meinen denon dn 4500 doppelcd u meinen ecler nou 2 mixer verkauft, spare grad auf einen denon 710ae cd spieler.
> jo,das ist schon hifi.zwar in der niedrigsten preisklasse,aber hifi...



sehr schönes Equipment! Denon FTW! 
Auf deine Plattensammlung könnt man richtig neidisch werden, ich steh da n och ziemlich weit am Anfang ^^


@T: hoffentlich kommt die Post heut früh genug, damit ich meine neue Vinyl noch vor der Schule bekomme: Katie Melua - Live at the O² Arena


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Februar 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hab meinen sony cassettenspieler vergessen...)
> 
> ps:
> hab gelesen das du god speed you black emperor hörst bzw bei amazon kaufen wolltest. wow, postrock ist für mich die musikneuentdeckung der letzten jahre. hab durch zufall bei neurobeat.de in einer sendung sachen gehört, auch von this will destroy you. ich finde den postrock hammergeil. ich kann das in worten gar nich ausdrücken...aber ich freue mich das es noch menschen mit ohr gibt, die sich nich nur die brühe aus dem radio reinziehen.
> ...



Danke , hehe  

wennst Postrock magst solltest dich vllt ma bei der post-rock-communitiy anmelden  
haben auch n geilen blog mit legaler, kostenloser Musik !


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2010)

meine neueste Errungenschaft in schwarzem Gold 
die Klangqualität ist phänomenal!


----------



## Zoon (15. Februar 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> na das sind ja feine sachen...die bela lugosi,lecker.ist ein hammersong.



War letztens wieder in Leipzig in der Karl Liebknecht Straße da gibts auch 3 nette Läden für schwarzes Gold.

Muss mal wieder ein update nachschieben, bald müsste bei mir die Picture Vinylausgabe von The Eden House - Smoke and Mirrors eintreffen (auf 300 Stück limitiert), sowie von The Nefilim - Zoon die japanische Ausgabe incl Obi originalverschweißt (die findet man hier so gut wie nie)

Zwar kein Vinyl aber auch empfehlenswert: Faith and the Muse - Ankoku Butoh


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

Hier in Duisbug, in meiner Nähe auf der Mölkerstr. ist ein Plattenladen der Nennt sich 33,1/3. Der hat etwa 25.000 vinils auf Lager. In Duisburg Zentrum ist noch Red Rose Records mit weitere 14.000 stück Lagerbestand Gebraucht u. Neue DJ Vinils.
Ich Stehe mehr auf Reel to Reel. 
Habe trotzdem ein Dreher von I.E.I..
HIER einige Bilder von meine Sammlung und HIER gibt es Videos mit ein teil davon.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Hier in Duisbug, in meiner Nähe auf der Mölkerstr. ist ein Plattenladen der Nennt sich 33,1/3. Der hat etwa 25.000 vinils auf Lager. In Duisburg Zentrum ist noch Red Rose Records mit weitere 14.000 stück Lagerbestand Gebraucht u. Neue DJ Vinils.
> Ich Stehe mehr auf Reel to Reel.
> Habe trotzdem ein Dreher von I.E.I..
> HIER einige Bilder von meine Sammlung und HIER gibt es Videos mit ein teil davon.



Vinyl, bitte, es heißt Vin*y*l. Das tut ja in den Augen weh


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Vinyl, bitte, es heißt Vin*y*l. Das tut ja in den Augen weh


Übertreib's net


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Februar 2010)

Liebe zum Detail


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

Mein Plattenspieler hängt an ner 14 Jahre alten Sony Stereoanlage dran. Ich hatte mir schon mal überlegt einen neuen zu kaufen, aber solange die Anlage ihren Dienst tut sehe ich keine Grund dafür. 

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo man gute Nadel bekommt? Am besten wäre ein Online-Shop oder was in der Nähe von DD und C. 

Meine erste Platte war glaub ich Motörhead "Best of" so um 1992 rum. Komischerweise hab ich die nie auf CD gefunden.

Über was ich mich heut noch tierisch aufregen könnte: :wumpscut: "Preferential Legacy" LP aus der Bunkertor 7 Box. Die Platte sollte NIE auf CD veröffentlicht werden. Und siehe da, der wumpenRudy hat es doch getan!!! FREVEL!!!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Februar 2010)

non_believer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo man gute Nadel bekommt? Am besten wäre ein Online-Shop oder was in der Nähe von DD und C.
> 
> 
> 
> Über was ich mich heut noch tierisch aufregen könnte: :wumpscut: "Preferential Legacy" LP aus der Bunkertor 7 Box. Die Platte sollte NIE auf CD veröffentlicht werden. Und siehe da, der wumpenRudy hat es doch getan!!! FREVEL!!!!



a) Nadeln gibts bei : die nadel - Ihr Onlineshop fuer HiFi-Zubehoer und mehr und bei https://www.elevator.de/

b)ja was der rudy nich alles macht.ich finde jedesjahr die box und den ganzen kram dazu iss eh zuviel.der sollte alle 2 jahre was rausbringen und dafür was gscheits....ich denk aber das ist auch nur noch ne geldmaschine...


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> a) Nadeln gibts bei : die nadel - Ihr Onlineshop fuer HiFi-Zubehoer und mehr und bei https://www.elevator.de/



Danke für den Tipp! Werd ich mich mal kümmern.



diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> b)ja was der rudy nich alles macht.ich finde jedesjahr die box und den ganzen kram dazu iss eh zuviel.der sollte alle 2 jahre was rausbringen und dafür was gscheits....ich denk aber das ist auch nur noch ne geldmaschine...



Den Eindruck hab ich schon einige Jahre. Klar entwickeln sich Bands weiter, aber das da abgeht ist doch echt zu viel des guten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Februar 2010)

> Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo man gute Nadel bekommt? Am besten wäre ein Online-Shop oder was in der Nähe von DD und C.



Da gibts viele Online-Shops. Sogar bei Amazon bekommt man Tonabnehmer.
Ansonsten sind gute Adressen:

- die Nadel
- PhonoPhono
- HiFi-Regler

Von elevator würde ich beim Nadelkauf eher absehen, da die nur DJ-Nadeln verkaufen. Eine gleichteure HiFi-Nadel klingt sogut wie immer besser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2010)

[X] Nein ich habe keinen! Kann damit eh nix anfangen!
Ich höre ausschließlich MP3. Klingt sehr gut, ist sehr flexibel und sehr leicht zu handhaben. Ich habe keine Schallplatten (wüsste auch nicht wohin damit), könnte einen Plattenspieler also sowieso nicht nutzen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. März 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Danke , hehe
> 
> wennst Postrock magst solltest dich vllt ma bei der post-rock-communitiy anmelden
> haben auch n geilen blog mit legaler, kostenloser Musik !



hab mich da mal umgesehen+das postrockradio ausprobiert.jippie,wundervolle sache dieser postrock.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. März 2010)

schön zu hören


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. März 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hab mich da mal umgesehen+das postrockradio ausprobiert.jippie,wundervolle sache dieser postrock.



wo find ich das denn dort? ^^ bin auch da angemeldet, hab es aber bisher nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. März 2010)

musst im blog schauen 

meine 2 lp is übrigens vom kumpel

wolfbrigade : prey to the world - ordentlich auf die mütze^^
als nächstes kommt die fall of efrafa disko


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. März 2010)

> musst im blog schauen


thx  nicht schlecht der Sender!


Ich habe mir heute am verkaufsoffenen Sonntag in unserem Mediamarkt mal wieder eine neue Platte gegönnt: The XX - XX

Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine ganz andere Platte kaufen, aber als mich dieses große weiße X anlächelte konnte ich nicht widerstehen und hab zugegriffen ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. März 2010)

heute habe ich meinen Yamaha P-300 erhalten, den ich im HiFi-Forum zum Spottpreis von 5€+Versand bekommen habe. Es ist ein direktgetriebener Halbautomat.
Rein technisch funktioniert er super. Der Klang mit meinem alten Audio Technica 3600L lässt aber sehr zu wünschen übrig, es fehlen völlig die Bässe und die Bühnendarstellung. Da muss ich noch Ursachenforschung betreiben ^^
Optisch ist die Haube ziemlich zerkratzt und das Gehäuse hat auch ein paar Kratzer, aber nichts was sich nicht wegschleifen lässt.
Ich bin happy über das top Geschäft


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. März 2010)

viel erfolge bei der ursachenforschung  
für 5€ hast was schönes zum basteln bekommen 

bei mir kommen bald wieder paar lps


----------



## feivel (31. März 2010)

hübsch retro ...
wünsch dir glück, dass du das hinwurstelst


----------



## mixxed_up (31. März 2010)

_[x] Habe keinen, würde mir aber vielleicht einen zulegen!_

Ich habe mal Elvis auf Schallplatte gehöert, den Sound fand ich mal echt geil. Leider fehlt mir das Geld sowohl für die Platten als auch für den Spieler.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. April 2010)

Neuigkeiten von der Yamaha-P300-Front....
wollte zum Testen mal mein Ortofon 2m red von meinem reloop an den Yamaha montieren...dabei ist der absolute Super-GAU passiert, irgendwie war eine der beiden Schrauben so im Ortofon 2m red verkantet, dass beim Lösen der Schraube (nichtmal mit übermäßiger Gewalt!) der Schraubenkopf abgerissen ist. Habe Freitag eine Support-Anfrage an Ortofon gestellt, ob es möglich ist, die Platte, in der die Gewinde eingelassen sind, als Ersatzteil zu bekommen und warte und hoffe nun ungeduldig auf eine positive Antwort...habe keine Lust nach nur 3 Monaten das Ortofon 2m nochmal neu für 80€ kaufen zu müssen...
das Audio Technica 3600L habe ich unterdessen nochmal neu an den P300 montiert, die Tonabnehmerkabel dabei etwas straffer auf die Pins gesetzt, nun ist der Bass zumindest schonmal besser...aber wahrscheinlich werd ich mir wohl ein AT95 für den P300 holen, so teuer ist das ja nicht.
Jetzt gleich werde ich mal anfangen die Haube des P300 zu schleifen, geplant ist ein Milchglas-Eindruck. Später werde ich dann das silberne Gehäuse noch neu lackieren, vielleicht in einem knalligen rot oder so...mal schauen was mir so einfällt  nach wie vor für 5€ ein schönes Bastel-Projekt


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. April 2010)

wünsch dir viel glück mit dem ortofon


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. April 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> wünsch dir viel glück mit dem ortofon



danke  habe heute Antwort von Ortofon bekommen. Ich soll den Nadelträger einschicken und er wird kostenlos getauscht. Das klingt ja schonmal gut


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. April 2010)

heute geliefert bekommen:

The Mary Onettes - Islands

schöner Indie-Rock im Stile der 80er  jetzt muss ich nur noch endlich mein Ortofon zur Reperatur schicken


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. April 2010)

Ich hab mir heute die 2 gekauft  



----------------------------

*Godspeed  You! Black Emperor - Yanqui U.X.O.*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. April 2010)

> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Yanqui U.X.O.


ich sehe, da hat jemand guten Musikgeschmack!  Das ist ne sehr schöne Platte! 


Von meinem Yammi P-300 gibts noch nicht so wirklich neues...habe mal versucht, die Staubschutzhaube mit 1500er und 2000er Schleifpapier zu schleifen, leider entspricht das Ergebnis nicht ganz meinen Erwartungen. Zwar erreiche ich damit eine milchglasähnlich Optik wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe, allerdings kann man von Hand nicht wirklich gleichmäßig schleifen und extra ein Schleifgerät dafür anzuschaffen wäre nun auch zu viel des guten. Ich werde da mal im Freundeskreis rumfragen ob jemand Ideen und Möglichkeiten hat, die Haube wieder hinzubekommen.
Ansonsten werde ich mich am Wochenende mal dransetzen und das Gehäuse des P-300 neu lackieren da die Kratzer auf den zweiten Blick tiefer sind als zuerst gedacht. An einigen Stellen ist der Lack schon komplett runter.
Bin jetzt nurnoch am überlegen ob ich den P-300 in normalem Silberton lackiere oder ihm eine extravagante Farbe (z.B. Ferrari-Rot) verpasse. Meine Revell-Farbrestbestände sollten sich für die Lackierarbeiten eigentlich ganz gut eignen. 
Joa, außerdem hab ich mir gerade noch neue gefütterte Innenhüllen bestellt, da es ja heutzutage irgendwie nichtmehr üblich ist den Schallplatten Papierinnencover zu spendieren und man sich mit diesen doofen Papp-Innenhüllen die Platten mächtig zerkratzt (eine meiner Sigur Rós Platten sieht dadurch extrem mitgenommen aus 
Und bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch gleich noch 2 Tonabnehmer-Schrauben-Sets bestellt da die Schrauben vom Ortofon 2m red irgendwie recht kopflos wirken 

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Dreher in der nächsten Woche wieder fit gemacht werden können...Platte hören fehlt mir schon ganz schön


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. April 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ich sehe, da hat jemand guten Musikgeschmack!  Das ist ne sehr schöne Platte!
> 
> 
> Von meinem Yammi P-300 gibts noch nicht so wirklich neues...habe mal versucht, die Staubschutzhaube mit 1500er und 2000er Schleifpapier zu schleifen, leider entspricht das Ergebnis nicht ganz meinen Erwartungen. Zwar erreiche ich damit eine milchglasähnlich Optik wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe, allerdings kann man von Hand nicht wirklich gleichmäßig schleifen und extra ein Schleifgerät dafür anzuschaffen wäre nun auch zu viel des guten. Ich werde da mal im Freundeskreis rumfragen ob jemand Ideen und Möglichkeiten hat, die Haube wieder hinzubekommen.
> ...



Danke  
Die A.Armada dürfte dir auch gefallen. 
Ich würd definitiv bissl mit den Farben rumspielen 
Innenhüllen bräucht ich auch mal welche. 
Alle von meinem Vater haben welche , meine 2 neuen natürlich ned :S 
Die 2 oberen wahrscheinlich auch ned.
Ich muss mir erstma n Regal baun für meine Schallplatten...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. April 2010)

So, wie versprochen Neuigkeiten vom P-300...

habe jetz grade das Gerät komplett entkernt, ich hoffe nur ich bekomm ihn jemals wieder zusammengesetzt 
Gerade eben habe ich das Gehäuse erstmal mit warmen Wasser gewaschen und nun hängt es auf der Leine zum trocknen. Danach werde ich das Gehäuse noch schleifen und dann morgen lackieren.
Farblich werde ich wohl doch bei Silber bleiben da sich andere Farben entweder nicht ansehnlich realisieren lassen oder nicht zur HiFi-Anlage passen würden.
Wenn ich ihn rot lackieren würde wie ich es eigentlich vor hatte, hätte ich wieder das Problem mit dem gleichmäßigen schleifen, denn von Hand bekomme ich nie im Leben einen gleichmäßigen roten Klavierlack hin. Das würde immer stumpf aussehen. Aber ich denke in einem neuen strahlenden Silberton wird er auch wieder einiges her machen.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom Entkernungsprozess...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. April 2010)

Hey , danke ,dass de Bilder gemacht hast! 
Wirst schon hinbekommen 
Meine 2 Lps kommen vermutlich morgen. 
Bin morgen aber in München :S 
Hat aber auch seine gute Seite, weil ich da n Gebrauchtwarenhandel für Schallplatten besuchen werd


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. April 2010)

So, gibt wieder neues vom P-300...

das Projekt ist jetzt fertig  alles hat so geklappt wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe und ich bin vom Ergebnis sehr begeistert.
Nachdem ich am Freitag den Plattendreher komplett demontiert und das Gehäuse anschließend mit 1500er und 2000er Schmirgelpapier geschliffen habe wurde gestern lackiert.
Nach umfassender Studie meiner Lack-Reserven entschied ich mich für seidenmatten Schwarzlack von Humbrol. Der schwarze Lack wurde von mir in zwei Schichten mit einer Airbrushpistole aufgetragen und anschließend in der warmen Frühlingssonne 2 Stunden angetrocknet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach kam nochmal eine Schicht Klarlack (ebenfalls von Humbrol) als Schutzscicht drüber. Eine zweite Klarlackschicht wäre zwar zum Schutz der Lackierung besser gewesen, aber ich entschied mich letztendlich dagegen, da ich mangels Lackier-Reinraum kleinere Einschlüsse im Lack in Kauf nehmen musste, die durch jede weitere Lackschicht sichtbarer wurden.
So ist das neu lackierte Gehäuse nun zwar recht empfindlich, Einschlüsse sind dafür aber nur bei genauem Hinsehen erkennbar.
Heute wurde der Dreher nun wieder montiert und mein altes Audio Technica 3600L wird erstmal für die Tonerzeugung sorgen bis mein Ortofon 2m red aus der Reperatur zurück ist.
Nach komplett neuer Verkabelung klingt das AT3600L nun auch wieder so, wie es sein soll. Es reicht qualitativ zwar nicht an das 2m red heran, ist aber ein recht ordentliches Ersatzsystem.

Der frisch restaurierte P-300 im Testbetrieb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der P-300 nun an seinem neuen Arbeitsplatz:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:

Für gerade einmal 5€ habe ich einen hervorragenden Plattenspieler ergattert. Die Restaurierung hat dem Gerät eine ganz neue Seele eingehaucht und der Spieler macht nun auch optisch einen wertigen Eindruck.
Wenn das Ortofon 2m red problemlos an den P-300 passt, wird er wohl meinen reloop RP-2000 Mk3 als Stammplayer ersetzen, denn die Halbautomatik ist ein Luxus, auf den ich eigentlich ncihtmehr verzichten möchte.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. April 2010)

Also meiner hat Vollautomatik xD 
Platte rein , Deckel drauf und Knopf gedrückt  
Was mich bei dir stören würd : Abdeckung für den Plattenspieler? 
Bei mir hats wegen dem Staub sofort geknackst, als ich keine Hülle drauf hatte. 
Ansonsten echt Top geworden 
Hier nochmal meiner, da man ihn im Bilderthread schlecht sieht 
Tohnabnehmer is ein P8 ES Nova von AKG.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. April 2010)

ich finde die Vollautomaten nicht so reizvoll...wenn der Spieler alles allein macht kann ich auch gleich CD hören 
Die Halbautomatik finde ich halt nur praktisch wenn ich mal beim Platte hören einschlafe, dann fräst die Nadel nicht die ganze Nacht übers Vinyl (ist mir schon passiert )
Eine Staubschutzhaube kommt für mich aus Platzmangel erstmal sowieso nicht in Frage solange ich kein gescheites HiFi-Rack habe. In dem jetzigen Regal ist dafür leider garkein Platz.
Ich bürste meine Platten vor dem Hören immer mit meiner Carbonbürste ab und habe dann eigentlich für die Abspieldauer Ruhe und kein Knistern oder Knacksen.
Wenn das bei dir so schnell geht sind deine Platten vielleicht statisch aufgeladen und ziehen den Staub deshalb regelrecht an.
Abhilfe schafft da ein Antistatik-Besen oder eine Plattenwäsche.

Dein Spieler ist aber auch ein feines Gerät! 
Ich bin ja jetzt stark am Überlegen, ob ich das Ortofon 2m red nicht am reloop dran lasse und mir für den Yammi ein Ortofon VinylMaster White oder VinylMaster Red zulege....wenn ich doch nur reich wär


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. April 2010)

Also ich hab meinen Geschenkt bekommen. 
Wusste davor gar nicht , dass es diese Vollautomatik gibt. 
Gut kommt mir entgegen. 
So ne Bürste hab ich übrigens auch. 
Die lass ich immer drüberlaufen , während die platte schon rotiert , die Nadel aber noch nicht aufsetzt. 
Hören kannn ich atm aber nicht oder nur schwer - weil , wie unschwer im bilderthread zu sehen ist - ich den Deckel kaum aufkrieg und er somit auch nicht einrastet.
Das wird aber bald behoben 
Wegen der Reinigung muss ich meinen Kumpel nochmal fragen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. April 2010)

> Hören kannn ich atm aber nicht oder nur schwer - weil , wie unschwer im bilderthread zu sehen ist - ich den Deckel kaum aufkrieg und er somit auch nicht einrastet.



Und genau deshalb hab ich keine Staubschutzhaube auf meinen Drehern ^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. April 2010)

Samstag gehts dem regal ans Holz 
Dann steht der Spieler ganz oben und die Sache sitzt  
Neue Vinyl hab ich mir heute auch gesteigert^^ 
Was wirst du diesbezüglich machen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. April 2010)

Ich werde im Laufe diesen Jahres mein Zimmer neu einrichten und dabei ist auch ein ordentliches HiFi-Rack fest mit eingeplant. Da soll dann der Dreher auf die oberste Etage, wie sich das gehört. Dann gibts auch keine Probleme mehr mit der Haube


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2010)

Das ging schnell! Schon am Dienstag kam der Ersatznadelträger für mein kaputtes Ortofon 2m bei mir an. Habe es nur unglücklicherweise erst heut geschafft zur Post zu gehen und das Päckchen abzuholen.
Dann habe ich das 2m red heut prompt ans Headshell des P-300 montiert und war dann sehr gespannt ob es überhaupt dran passt, da das System doch schon ziemlich hoch ist.
Glück gehabt, alles passt wunderbar. Also wurde das System noch so gut es geht justiert und probe gehört.
Endlich! Endlich! Endlich!
Endlich kann ich wieder vernünftig Vinyl hören. Das Ortofon 2m red ist einfach eine ganz andere Liga als das AT3600L.
Der reloop-Dreher hat nun erstmal ausgedient 
aber wie ich mich kenne wird der irgendwann mit einer besseren Nadel mein Zweitdreher


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. April 2010)

Mir reicht mein Tohnabnehmer - hab ehh kein Geld für was anderes 
Ich wart atm auf ziemlich viel  
1x 7" 
2x 2x12"
1x 12"
jo  
etz is der geldhan aber erstma zu


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. April 2010)

> Mir reicht mein Tohnabnehmer - hab ehh kein Geld für was anderes



Was hast du denn für einen Tonabnehmer?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. April 2010)

Von AKG einen. 
Meine 7" von Ebay is heute gekommen  - Bilder folgen.


----------



## sinthor4s (23. April 2010)

Ich hab mir in letzter Zeit auch mal ne schöne Platte gegönnt...
Konnte einfach nicht widerstehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. April 2010)

Hab ich noch nie angehört , daher kann ich das nicht beurteilen.
Ich bevorzuge bei so "schneller" Musik eher Cds , da man dann nicht lang umdrehn/Platte wechseln muss


----------



## Octopoth (23. April 2010)

[x] Nein ich habe keinen! Kann damit eh nix anfangen!

Ich bevorzuge CD's bzw. MP3's


----------



## feivel (30. April 2010)

ich suche einen phonovorverstärker, kann hier jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Mai 2010)

Das kommt drauf an wie qualitativ der Rest deiner Anlage ist. Wenn du ein 30€ MM-Tonabnehmer benutzt reicht so ein günstiger 20€-Phono-PreAmp. Bei diesen Billig-Teilen ist das einzige worauf man achten sollte, dass das Netzteil extra ist, also nicht im gleichen Gehäuse wie der Pre-Amp.
Wenn du aber einen etwas hochwertigeren Tonabnehmer verwendest (z.B. Ortofon VinylMaster oder Ortofon 2m Serien bzw. vergleichbar) kann ein vernünftiger Phono-PreAmp sich schon lohnen.

Zwei gute Produkte im Preisbereich um die 100€ sind die Project Phono Box (auch in Silber erhältlich)
Eine Alternative wäre noch der NAD PP2...insgesamt auch ein recht guter Phono-Vorverstärker...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Juni 2010)

hm...irgendwie passiert hier in letzter Zeit nicht sehr viel...daher mal zwei Bilder meiner neuen Anbauwand, die nun als würdiger Aufstellungsort meiner HiFi-Anlage dient, vor allem der Plattenspieler hat nun einen sehr viel besseren Platz bekommen 
Ansonsten hat meine Plattensammlung in letzter Zeit nicht sehr viel Zuwachs bekommen.

*Sigur Rós - ()* habe ich mir nun ein zweites mal geleistet, da die erste Version mangels Papierinnencover total zerkratzt und damit unhörbar gewesen ist. Die neue Version hat nun gleich gefütterte Innencover bekommen, sodass da hoffentlich keine neuen Kratzer mehr dran kommen.

*Katie Melua - Piece by Piece* dieses Sensationelle Album darf vorerst meine Katie Melua Vinyl Sammlung weiter ausbauen. Auf CD habe ich schon alles 


Morgen bekomme ich evtl. von einem Freund ganz exquisite Lautsprecher geschenkt, mal schauen ob ich sie halbwegs vernünftig aufstellen kann.


----------



## coolwater (27. August 2010)

Habe mal eine frage zu Mono-Aufnahmen:So wie ich das verstehe kommt die Musik dann nur aus einen Lautsprecher. Klingt das dann überhaupt noch gut? HAbe nähmlich vor mir von julie London das Album Lulie is her name zu holen. Soll ein sehr gutes Teil seien , aber halt in Mono. Hab also Angst das es irgentwie komisch klingt, was könnt ihr dazu sagen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. August 2010)

Das kommt auf die Pressung an. Es gibt Mono-Platten die nur für Mono-Tonabnehmer gemacht sind, da würde der Ton bei Stereo-Tonabnehmern nur aus einem Lautsprecher kommen. Es gibt aber auch Mono-Aufnahmen, die für Stereo-Tonabnehmer geeignet sind (einige AMIGA-Platten z.B.). Da kommt die Musik dann von links und rechts


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

[X] Ja ich besitze einen und benutze ihn kaum oder nie!


----------



## coolwater (29. August 2010)

OK vielen Dank , was ist dann aber der Unterschied zwischen Stereo und Mono?


----------



## BarFly (30. August 2010)

Stereofonie ? Wikipedia
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monophonie_(Elektroakustik)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

Stereo-Platten enthalten unterschiedliche Informationen für den linken und rechten Kanal. Bei Mono-Platten die kompatibel zu Stereo-Tonabnehmern sind, sind für beide Kanäle die gleichen Informationen enthalten. Bei Mono-Platten die nur für Mono-Tonabnehmer geeignet sind gibt es nur einen Kanal.


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich belebe mal den Thread wieder! Höchste Zeit, dass Vinyl-Freunde mal wieder hier schreiben 

[x]Ja ich besitze einen und benutze ihn auch öfters! 
Ca. 8 Std. pro Woche


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

[x] _Ja ich besitze einen und benutze ihn kaum oder nie!_ 
Leider, habe derzeitig wenig Platz um den aufstellen zu können


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juni 2015)

Täglich und es kommt immer noch neues und altes hinzu.


----------



## S754 (30. Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOmrb1g7xtk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdnwCWrt7UM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP9yh2XSNhE

Viel Spaß


----------



## Thanatos57 (30. Juni 2015)

Siehe mein Sysprofile-Bilderreihe

Und bei ca 1000 LP`s findet sich doch immer noch täglich die eine oder andere


----------



## S754 (1. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PALEneYb_xk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eMfJuc-jmo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q3v87fVof4

Viel Spaß


----------



## S754 (8. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR8-C-9lNo4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qf1JY3lhNw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abft2KspH18

Viel Spaß 

Heute ist mir meine Nadel flöten gegangen, hat sich einfach aufgelöst! Muss mir erst mal eine neue besorgen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2015)

Ich bereue immer noch meinen damaligen Notverkauf der Plattensammlung.
Ich muss mir unbedingt als 1. wieder die LP von Messerschmitt " Wheeler Dealer " zulegen


----------



## S754 (13. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2K3SCLxa2Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5BAMIdBqYo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71lZ2Y5NRXo

So, hab mir jetzt nen neuen TA besorgt.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Warum hört sich das so viel besser an als die meisten youtube songs? Die Quali ist einfach deutlich besser.
...oder bilde ich mir das ein? Dank proxflow kann man deine Videos zum Glück auch in Deutschland sehen^^


----------



## S754 (17. Juli 2015)

Das liegt daran, dass die Dynamik bei Schallplatten wesentlich besser ist, als bei neuen CDs oder MP3s.

Hier wird's gut erklärt: Pre-Mastering - Lautheitswahn - Masteringstudio Marcus Pohl
Und in diesem Video hört man den Unterschied sehr deutlich heraus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gmex_4hreQ (Kopfhörer empfohlen)

Aus diesem Grund kaufe ich keine "Remaster" Versionen von alten Liedern, sondern versuche immer das Original zu finden.

Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass ich meine Platten alle nass abspiele - damit fällt das typische Schallplatten "rauschen" weg. (ist aber auch relativ aufwendig und nicht jedermanns Sache, denn es gilt: Einmal nass immer nass.)



Duvar schrieb:


> Dank proxflow kann man deine Videos zum Glück auch in Deutschland sehen^^


Schön, weil fast alle meine Videos sind in DE gesperrt sehe ich gerade 

Neue Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XsJDhI7vng
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EywOcERO08E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=temOGbtgliw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXBorbEq4eE

Viel Spaß


----------



## Kandzi (22. Juli 2015)

Bin auch noch ein anhänger der guten alten Vinyl.
Hat einer von euch ein guten Shop bei dem man die Plastikhüllen kaufen kann?
Was ich aber noch dringender brauch, wären diese dreier/fünfer Hüllen für die Wand


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2015)

Frag im Musikladen deines Vertrauens oder bei deinem Plattenhändler. Ansonsten: Amazon und Ebay


----------



## Kandzi (22. Juli 2015)

Das schlimme ist, es gibt bei uns nurnoch ein Plattenladen und der vertickt die Hüllen für 1,50€ das Stück.
Die Teile für die Wand hat der garnet-.-


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2015)

Dann halt im Internet.
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de für: schallplatten hüllen


----------



## Niza (5. August 2015)

_[x]Nein ich habe keinen! Kann damit eh nix anfangen!

_
Ich hatte auch noch nie einen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## S754 (14. August 2015)

Die Jeanny Platte ist noch in einem fast perfekten Zustand, daher ist die Aufnahmequalität sehr gelungen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKTu6oh9fC4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6NtODz3Sng
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo8rtl2cllw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNGXCdbk8nU

Viel Spaß!


----------



## pedi (15. August 2015)

ich habe einen Dual 601 mit Ortofon DM 20 E,ist vom wertstoffhof.
gestern zwei original oberkrainerplatten gefunden.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. August 2015)

Wer bringt denn sowas auf den Wertstoffhof? Ein toller Spieler, erst recht mit dem Ortofon. Und da gibts sogar noch neue Nadeln für...

Bei mir steht mittlerweile ein Dual 704 mit Shure V15 III. Noch mit dem alten, schöneren Sägezahnteller aus der ersten Serie. Sind echt schöne Geräte aus der Zeit.

Da da oben ja was zu Dynamik usw. stand: es gibt Gott sei dank auch Gegenbeispiele. Ein gutes Beispiel ist da Steven Wilson, wenn der involviert war kann man ohne Bedenken auch CDs kaufen. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich viel zu viele neue Platten, die nicht sonderlich berauschend sind. Mal ist das Loch zu klein und man bekommt sie nur mit Gewalt auf den Teller, mal ist der Rand teilweise ausgefranst, mal klingt sie wie 40 Jahre alt und mit schlechten Rillenfräsen totgenudelt. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach nur Pech.


----------



## pedi (15. August 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wer bringt denn sowas auf den Wertstoffhof? Ein toller Spieler, erst recht mit dem Ortofon. Und da gibts sogar noch neue Nadeln für...
> 
> Bei mir steht mittlerweile ein Dual 704 mit Shure V15 III. Noch mit dem alten, schöneren Sägezahnteller aus der ersten Serie. Sind echt schöne Geräte aus der Zeit.
> 
> Da da oben ja was zu Dynamik usw. stand: es gibt Gott sei dank auch Gegenbeispiele. Ein gutes Beispiel ist da Steven Wilson, wenn der involviert war kann man ohne Bedenken auch CDs kaufen. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich viel zu viele neue Platten, die nicht sonderlich berauschend sind. Mal ist das Loch zu klein und man bekommt sie nur mit Gewalt auf den Teller, mal ist der Rand teilweise ausgefranst, mal klingt sie wie 40 Jahre alt und mit schlechten Rillenfräsen totgenudelt. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach nur Pech.



gibt einige, die das "alte zeugs" nicht schätzen.
vor einem jahr wurde ein A77 Mk IV incl. 28 grosse bänder, die meisten auf aluspule, abgegeben.
macht mir jetzt viel freude.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uky8rja5hFk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdOc7EBq_IQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggS_SXEJWZ0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_iAf_QMlrM

Viel Spaß! 
Hier gibt's die ganze Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiWc3TGT9KDnkyb2jPezW35LFfDv4jxPj
(in DE wird Proxytube empfohlen^^)


----------



## S754 (6. September 2015)

Wieder mal neue Videos 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K1NsADUB-o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2MBPVj0CRk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRtflfB4-uc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnSvqIonsNw

Viel Spaß!


----------



## S754 (12. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy2Wn4vMEt8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0bQQDcFpVk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgVQazLe3jA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw4jVUCSMjY

Viel Spaß und ein schönes WE


----------



## BlackIFlag (14. Oktober 2015)

habe auch noch einen uralten plattenspieler, höre des öfteren noch meine punk/metal platten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

Habe nach langer Zeit auch gerade erst 2 alte Schätzchen ergattert ( The Pinups und Messerschmitt ) nur der Plattenspieler ist nicht mehr so das gelbe vom Ei. Ich könnte immer noch heulen damals meine Plattensammlung aufgegeben zu haben ( 1500 Scheiben )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe noch ein paar Schallplatten ( Depeche Mode ), leider keinen Plattenspieler mehr. Kann sich aber bald ändern


----------

